# Couple From New Jersey Missing In Barbados



## Laela (Jun 27, 2019)

*Couple missing in Barbados ID'd by police as Americans Oscar Suarez and Magdalena Devil*
JUNE 26, 2019 / 8:03 AM / CBS NEWS

Police in Barbados have asked for help in their search for a missing American couple last seen heading out to sea on a jet ski on Monday.

The Royal Barbados Police Force said in a statement posted to its Facebook page that 32-year-old Oscar Suarez and Magdalena Devil, 25, were staying in the Caribbean nation on vacation, in the town of St. James.

On Monday afternoon "they rented a Jet Ski from an operator at Holetown Beach and proceeded out to sea and have not been seen since." They were wearing lifejackets, according to the police.






The jet ski rental company became worried for the pair's safety soon after they left, according to police, and first asked other similar companies along the beach to help look for them. When they found no sign of the missing couple or the jet ski, they alerted police. 

Local media in New Jersey have said the pair is from Montclair.

 The Barbados police asked anyone with information to contact them or Crime Stoppers on 1-800-TIPS (8477).


----------



## Laela (Jun 27, 2019)

This is strange... police can't even find the jet ski?
https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2019/06/26/nj-couple-missing-in-barbados/


----------



## SoniT (Jun 28, 2019)

Very strange. I hope they're found soon. They weren't out there that long.


----------



## SoniT (Jul 1, 2019)

I haven't seen any updates on this story. I guess they're still missing.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 2, 2019)

I think they were kidnapped due to the fact that they can't find the jet ski. The search for them was called off after searching 600 nautical miles. They really vanished. That is sad and  scary. 
Sorry I am racially profiling the guy. 


U.S. NEWS[/paste:font]
*Search called off for New Jersey couple who went missing on Jet Ski trip in Barbados*
Oscar Suarez and Magdalena Devil, who are from Montclair, a suburb of New York City, vanished after they rented Jet Skis while on vacation in Barbados.
_




Oscar Suarez and Magdalena Devil went missing in Barbados after riding a jet ski.Courtesy of Susanna Cruz

July 2, 2019, 11:28 AM ET / Updated July 2, 2019, 11:34 AM ET
By David K. Li and Hasley Pitman
Rescuers in Barbados called off a week-long search for a New Jersey couple who vanished while riding Jet Skis, officials said Tuesday.

Barbados Prime Minister Mia Mottley met with seven relatives of Oscar Suarez, 32, and Magdalena Devil, 25, on Monday to offer her condolences, press secretary Roy Morris said.


Despite the search's end, Morris wanted to stop just short of declaring the vacationers from Montclair lost forever.



“We are all still hoping for a miracle,” Morris said in a statement to NBC News.

Suarez and Magdalena arrived in Barbados on June 22 for a one-week vacation in Holetown, on the island's west coast. Two days later, the couple rented Jet Skis, donned life jackets and set off over Caribbean waters, but have not been seen since.

The rescue mission ended on Sunday at sunset, a day after a U.S. military aircraft ended its search, according to Morris.

Rescuers included police, the local coast guard, regional security forces and the US Air Force, as they covered more than 600 nautical miles, officials said.



_


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 2, 2019)

How far can you get on a jet ski?

Is there drug activity going on around the waters of Barbados- did they see something they shouldn't have?


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 2, 2019)

I went to high school with Oscar!! That’s crazy what happened to them. Hopefully, they find out what happened.


----------



## SoniT (Jul 2, 2019)

Wow. I hope that they are found so that the families can have closure. I don't understand how a jet ski can just disappear.


----------



## Laela (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm saddened but this is really scary stuff... I know the waters can be rough out there but the disappearance seems to have happened rather quickly, with no one seeing or hearing anything. 600 nautical miles is roughly 700 miles, that's a large area...
I can only imagine the angst of just not knowing..prayers for the families!


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 2, 2019)

On a jetski? Wow


----------



## Covagirlm (Jul 3, 2019)

No conspiracy here, they wouldn't mess around with tourists in Barbados.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jul 3, 2019)

I wonder if they wanted / planned to disappear?.?!!


----------



## natural2008 (Jul 3, 2019)

SpiritJunkie said:


> I wonder if they wanted / planned to disappear?.?!!



I too thought this.  Running away from something/someone.


----------



## cinnespice (Jul 3, 2019)

SpiritJunkie said:


> I wonder if they wanted / planned to disappear?.?!!


That came to my mind.
And yep stuff goes down on jet skis.
Had a co-worker who jet skied after dark from Anguilla to St. Martin. 
1. she crazy 
2. it gets pitch black after dark on the sea 
3. what happened if the jet ski died???


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 7, 2019)

Jetski was found.

https://www.rlsmedia.com/article/de...ng-montclair-couple-recovered-near-guadeloupe


----------



## Laela (Jul 7, 2019)

^^ thanks for posting update!

This is just not making sense to me.. TOL: a week ago officials had searched a 600-mi area..did they not search in a circle or only out in the direction they think the couple went? Guadeloupe is only 250 mi from Barbados; so the French navy found it in their waters, weeks later? I'll hold out hope that  the couple are safe, somewhere and not dead. but my conspiracy thinking is the jetski was put back in the water...


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 7, 2019)

Laela said:


> ^^ thanks for posting update!
> 
> This is just not making sense to me.. TOL: a week ago officials had searched a 600-mi area..did they not search in a circle or only out in the direction they think the couple went? Guadeloupe is only 250 mi from Barbados; so the French navy found it in their waters, weeks later? I'll hold out hope that  the couple are safe, somewhere and not dead. *but my conspiracy thinking is the jetski was put back in the water*...



Mine too. Guadalupe is too close for it to.iust have been "missed."


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2019)

Wait.... is Magdalena Devil her real, government  name?


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 8, 2019)

Laela said:


> Wait.... is Magdalena Devil her real, government  name?


Yes! It’s a common name up here. She’s Haitian.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jul 8, 2019)

Something doesn’t sound right with that story. Either they staged their own death or  somebody killed them. They need to investigate the jet ski to see if it had some engine failure or something.


----------



## Laela (Jul 12, 2019)

**update**

*Missing man not ‘wanted’*

Barbados Today  |  Published on  July 11, 2019

The Oscar Suarez who went missing with his girlfriend, Magdalena Devil during a west coast jet ski ride is no U.S fugitive, lawmen have confirmed.





                                    Oscar Suarez and Magdalena Devil
Police Public Relations Officer, Inspector Rodney Inniss was responding to the *widespread circulation of a Wanted poster, which was posted by U.S Marshals sometime ago as well as an article posted by the FOX6NOW network in 2013, indicating that an Oscar Suarez, who was wanted on cocaine charges had vanished.*

However, local authorities, after consultation with U.S embassy officials, have since sought to quash speculation that the two men, of similar ethnicity are in any way related.

Certainly they are two different individuals,” assured Inspector Inniss.

“*We have been reliably informed by the U.S embassy that they are two different people.* We are not pursuing that at all. It really just seems like malicious intent by whoever is circulating it.”

In fact, the speculation, he said, was causing tremendous distress to the family of the missing couple.

“I don’t know why people circulate these things. Perhaps it seems like a juicy story to circulate, but other than that, there’s no truth to it and that is very hurtful to the family and everybody associated with the situation, especially for those people still hoping for a happy ending to this.

“The family is really asking that we don’t defame the individuals involved. It is not fair to them and I agree with them,” stressed the police PRO.

Suarez and his companion, Devil went missing nearly three weeks ago after setting off on a jet ski from a beach near Holetown. Search efforts by local, regional and American officials were however suspended after nearly a week of unsuccessful searching.

Last Saturday, the jet ski, which is owned by water sports operator, Artneal Bear was found hundreds of miles away from Barbados near the French island of Guadeloupe, but the couple’s whereabouts remain a mystery.

In an interview with US news network, Fox News, Oscar Suarez’s sister, Susanna Cruz announced the couple’s families would be hiring a vessel to conduct their own search at sea.

“We plan to go on Thursday morning to a neighbouring island to charter a boat or ferry…to go up the entire coastline and pretty much look ourselves as a family,” said Cruz.

During the interview, she complained that local authorities were providing “very limited” information.

“The last we heard was that they found the jet ski and their investigations were continuing. The information that we are getting from them is very limited and I think they’re saying it’s because it’s an active investigation.

“We’ve asked questions ourselves and there seems to be a disconnect between what the police know and what we found out when we were there. We were essentially carrying out our own investigations. That’s how we felt,” the emotional sister added.

When contacted about the developments, Attorney General, Dale Marshall said he “certainly wouldn’t comment” on the most recent developments.  

“I am the Attorney General and I don’t investigate things. The police conduct thousands of investigations per year. This one happens to be front-of-mind for obvious reasons but I certainly wouldn’t comment on it. I certainly am not going to comment on an ongoing investigation,” he told Barbados TODAY.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jul 12, 2019)

Laela said:


> **update**
> 
> *Missing man not ‘wanted’*
> 
> ...



I’m not surprised that rumor was circulating. The pictures they have of them look like mug shots.They coudn’t find better pictures? If they were white they would show them smiling and feeding the homeless. I feel like the media is putting them in a negative light, like they’re fugitives.


----------



## Laela (Jul 19, 2019)

^^ True, looks like the families provided more personable photos to the media, but the mug-shot ones are used most...  cute couple.. I'll try to keep up with any updates on this mysterious disappearance.  Some suggested a shark may have attacked them or they got bumped off the jetski by strong waves, and were eaten by sharks while in the water. That's plausible but I hope not!


----------



## natural2008 (Jul 19, 2019)

Laela said:


> ^^ True, looks like the families provided more personable photos to the media, but the mug-shot ones are used most...  cute couple.. I'll try to keep up with any updates on this mysterious disappearance.  Some suggested a shark may have attacked them or they got bumped off the jetski by strong waves, and were eaten by sharks while in the water. That's plausible but I hope not!



Super cute couple.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jul 29, 2019)

YIKES! Maybe that's what happened. Poor tings...


----------

